# Microrasbora Erythromicron 'Emerald Dwarf Rasbora'



## speedie408 (May 4, 2009)

I made this little video for anyone who may be wondering how these beautiful fish act in a planted tank. I couldn't find any video footage of these fish anywhere so here goes. I apologize for the diminished video quality. Blame it on youtube  Enjoy!


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice! The fish must be a pleasure to come home to. The Toninas look good as well


----------



## speedie408 (May 4, 2009)

erijnal said:


> Nice! The fish must be a pleasure to come home to. The Toninas look good as well


They're not much to look at since I got 2 boys, a 3 and 1 year old constantly running around. I have to wait till they both hit the sack for any action from these fish. It's very relaxing after a long day of work, kids, and wife to be able to just drink a cold glass of ice tea and watch these guys play tag, as seen in the video.


----------



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

These fish have so many names. lol

When I first spotted them they were called 'thick band zebroa microrasbora' by the online shop.

When I bought them from an LFS they were nemaed 'burmese zebra rasbora'

These are such timid fish and lose all colour in LFS that they couldn't sell them and had them on offer at £9 for 6 so I bought 12 

I have a 3 and 4 year old (2 & 3 at the time) and my god I never saw these fish at all unless I stood absolutely still and away from the tank. Would never get the video you got because they were just so scared of humans after seeing the kids. Something for oyu to look forward to 

They weren't very hardy fish though they gradually disappeared over the space of a year. All of them developed white tumour like growths in between body and tail!!!

One thing I would say though is looks to me like they are all males or at least nearly all males. The female IME is a greyer blue whilst the males the vibrant blue you see in yours.

This is what I mean from my now passed ones. Even rarer pics than yours. lol

Male:









Female:









Beautiful fish but I prefer the Espei I have now. they are less timid and I get more viewing pleasure. lol

AC


----------



## speedie408 (May 4, 2009)

Supercoley1 said:


> These fish have so many names. lol
> 
> When I first spotted them they were called 'thick band zebroa microrasbora' by the online shop.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience and pictures. I can not disagree on most of the things you said. These fish are extremely timid and they are not for beginners. You have to love this fish to even buy it in the first place because, like you said, they have absolutely no color when newly established into any tank. Although for me, they are very hardy and very easy to keep. I don't even use a heater and they love my tap water since it's hard water.

As for my video, you may be right about them being all males. Although I do have a bunch of females in there. They're all hiding, that's all. I have a total of 15 fish in that tank... they just don't like playing tag all together


----------

